# Who is considered a veteran?



## Veteran`s son (30 Jul 2003)

Hello everyone:

Who is considered a veteran in Canada today?

Would it be  those who have served only during wartime(WW2, Korea and the Persian Gulf, for example)?     
Would any other CF personnel be considered veterans?
Again, your replies would be appreciated!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Jul 2003)

Your best bet is to address the question to Veteran‘s Affairs - they are required to have a working definition of "veteran". 

I believe the combat requirement has been removed, and any one who has served, regular or reserve, peace or war, for x number of days is considered a veteran when it comes to establishing claims for benefits, etc.


----------

